# Wyoming Preference Points



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Deadline is the 31st.

Get them while they are hot.

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/apply-or-buy


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh man! thanks for the reminder! I would have missed it probably. let me ask you a question, maybe you would know because I'm having a hard time finding it. 

If I buy a point now will I be able to apply for a tag with that point when the Apps open up in January?
I'v got 1 Deer and 1 Elk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> Oh man! thanks for the reminder! I would have missed it probably. let me ask you a question, maybe you would know because I'm having a hard time finding it.
> 
> If I buy a point now will I be able to apply for a tag with that point when the Apps open up in January?
> I'v got 1 Deer and 1 Elk


Yes, that point will apply for the 2017 applications.

The point you get between now and Oct 31st is for 2016.

good luck

.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Yes, that point will apply for the 2017 applications.
> 
> The point you get between now and Oct 31st is for 2016.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I would rather put in for points for a few more years but, my brother is determined to apply and get a tag. where we want to go will take around 4 points


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeeze, a nonresident can really spend a lot of money on those things. It's hard to feel like a sane person dropping $100 for sheep or $75 for moose. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Jeeze, a nonresident can really spend a lot of money on those things. It's hard to feel like a sane person dropping $100 for sheep or $75 for moose. Thanks for the reminder.


Welcome to non resident hunting


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Clarq said:


> Jeeze, a nonresident can really spend a lot of money on those things. It's hard to feel like a sane person dropping $100 for sheep or $75 for moose. Thanks for the reminder.


The first time is the hardest. You'll grow accustomed over time.-----SS


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> The first time is the hardest. You'll grow accustomed over time.-----SS


Yeah, I figure the sunk costs fallacy will keep me going from here on out. It will sure be worth it when I draw a moose tag and if I draw a sheep tag, though.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Purchased my first Wyoming points a couple weeks back. I've got my eye on a cast & blast for buck pronghorn with a some buddies in the next couple years.


----------

